# The Jar Aquarium



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

I'd suggest a filter, to be honest. Just because a betta _can_ survive without one, doesn't mean it should. A small sponge filter that would work well, without taking too much room. If it's too big, you can even cut it down quite a bit if a betta is the only occupant.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I'd go with shrimp over a betta. Shrimp don't really care too much in an aged tank with regular water changes, whereas a betta really should have a filter.


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

I love the idea though! I hope you'll post pictures!


----------



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks guys! I have successfuly kept bettas in the past in unfiltered 5 gallons. Two of which lived for 8 years. I may just end up getting one of those small fluval tanks. Light and filter all included in one package  maybe I'll make the jar up as a snail tank.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/2...-off-your-planted-cylinder-3.html#post8541058

This forum member used a cookie jar, ambient light spill, Anubias, Java Fern, Marimo, heater, and betta. 
Bare bottom, regular 30% weekly WCs. 
Sounds like it worked for him/her.


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Nazasaki said:


> Thanks guys! I have successfuly kept bettas in the past in unfiltered 5 gallons. Two of which lived for 8 years. I may just end up getting one of those small fluval tanks. Light and filter all included in one package  maybe I'll make the jar up as a snail tank.


I've read/heard/seen that the Fluval Spec V is a great little tank. Thinking about getting one myself!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

SwissCheeseHead said:


> I've read/heard/seen that the Fluval Spec V is a great little tank. Thinking about getting one myself!


Yup, love it. 
The Spec 3 is also good.


----------



## nchmi28 (Feb 8, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/2...-off-your-planted-cylinder-3.html#post8541058
> 
> This forum member used a cookie jar, ambient light spill, Anubias, Java Fern, Marimo, heater, and betta.
> Bare bottom, regular 30% weekly WCs.
> Sounds like it worked for him/her.


 @Daisy Mae, did you ever set up your cylinder that started that thread?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

nchmi28 said:


> @Daisy Mae, did you ever set up your cylinder that started that thread?


Yeah, it was in reply #21 same thread :grin2:


----------



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

So I scratched the Jar idea and bought a 5.5 gallon tank for my betta. Tomorrow I'm using the rest of my Christmas money to buy that Fluval spec. Neat little tank


----------



## nchmi28 (Feb 8, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> Yeah, it was in reply #21 same thread :grin2:


I went through the thread before I posted and still somehow missed it :redface: It looks good, I'm wanting to do a similar jar soon.


----------



## jaliberti (Dec 5, 2015)

Nazasaki said:


> Thanks guys! I have successfuly kept bettas in the past in unfiltered 5 gallons. Two of which lived for 8 years. ...


I'm amazed at this lifespan, it's many times longer than normal. Would you happen to recall details of the husbandry? Temperature, pH, feeding regimen, etc. Also, if 1 or more were males would you happen to recall seeing bubble-nests? If so, at what age was his last? Thank you.


----------

